# MySQL-Export nach CSV mit Spaltennamen (mit JDBC)



## katerTom (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich nutze Java's JDBC-Treiber, um mit meiner MySQL-Datenbank zu kommunizieren.
Um eine CSV-Datei aus meiner Tabelle zu erzeugen kann ich dieses hier erfolgreich verwenden: 


```
String exportTable = "SELECT * INTO OUTFILE '" 
+ nameOfCSVFile
+ "' "
+ "FIELDS TERMINATED BY '\t' OPTIONALLY ENCLOSED BY '\"' "
+ "LINES TERMINATED BY '\n' "
+ "FROM "
+ MY_TABLE 
+ ";";

stmt.executeQuery(exportTable);
```

Nur ergibt sich das Problem, dass ich auch die Spaltennamen aus der Tabelle gerne mit in die CSV-Datei überführen würde.
Gibt es dazu ein SQL-Statement, das ich mit in den Query aufnehmen kann, oder muss ich das "selbständig" in die Datei schreiben? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und viele Grüße
Kater Tom


----------



## katerTom (16. Oktober 2007)

Für diejenigen, die es interessiert: 
Ich habe mir mittlerweile selbst geholfen.

Zwar konnte ich nicht herausfinden, ob es einen Schalter für das automatische Hinzufügen der Spaltennamen gibt, aber zumindest konnte ich mit folgendem Query die Spaltennamen separat extrahieren:


```
ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(
    "SELECT COLUMN_NAME FROM 
    information_schema.`COLUMNS` C WHERE 
    table_name = 'myTable';");
```


----------

